# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کدوم ایات باید حفظ ین واسه دینی سال 3؟

## WickedSick

سلام.
ازونجایی که مصحح ها آدم های بسیار پاکی بودن(تقریبا پاک ترین آدما روی زمین) مجبور شدم برم ترمیم
الان کدوم ایات مهمه که حفظشون کنی؟اونایی که کامل باید حفظ کنیو میگم!
مرسی.

----------


## Behnam10

> سلام.
> الان کدوم ایات مهمه که حفظشون کنی؟اونایی که کامل باید حفظ کنیو میگم!
> مرسی.


*علیک سلام .

آیات و احادیث حفظی از درس 5 طرح میشه شامل : حدیث ثقلین–غدیر–آیه تطهیر–ولایت و حدیثی درباره عدم شناخت امام

تعاریف مهم کتاب درسی دین و زندگی سال سوم که در امتحانات نهایی سوال شده :

طاغوت – اولی الامر – ولی فقیه – اعجاز – امی – وحی – نفقه – تفقه – تقیه – غیبت صغری –غیبت کبری – تقلید – مقبولیت –کرامت نفس  - انسان عزیز –انسان ذلیل –تمایلات دانی و عالی

**بارم بندی دین و زندگی برای امتحان نهایی:*
*درس ۱تا۵ : ۴نمره*
*درس ۶تا ۸ : ۳ نمره*
*درس ۹و۱۰ : ۳ نمره*
*درس ۱۱و ۱۲ : ۴ نمره
درس ۱۳ : ۲ نمره*
*درس ۱۴تا ۱۶: ۴نمره*

----------

